# Just got this one!!



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Went out and made one set tonight. It was clear and -1 degrees with a 15 mph wind (COLD) about -22 windchill. Called in 2 but only got the second one. Couldn't get the first one stopped before he got my wind at 50 yds. finally got the second one stop by yelling at him. Shot it at 30 yards. The light in the sky in the picture is the moon at about 12:30 am.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job calling! That is one cool picture with the moon like that.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is an awesome picture with the moon! Nicely done :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Good job. Too bad about the first one but you redeemed yourself!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Even without the moon that is a super picture, and a nice coyote. I seen your pic with that big boy yesterday. We havn't talked enough for me to give you a bad time and you might have taken it wrong, but I had to bite my tongue all day to not ask " how tall are you about 4 ft 11 inches" lol. 

I have never used my photoshop. Perhaps because I am no good at it, and it just isn't as much satisfaction as the real McCoy. However, just for a fun picture a bigger moon would be neat. Try one of these if you want to.








photoshop this into the pic. Maybe something smaller, but I only have larger. 

Here is a smaller one, but without the black surround it would be harder to photoshop.










It's a daytime photo, but I lied to the camera.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

hows this?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

papapete said:


> hows this?


Caption: Moondog hunting on the ice moons of Jupiter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

papapete

Your an artist, it matches his little eyes.  eeer eye.

bareback, it sort of looks like the dark side of Callisto doesn't it?










Sorry this is getting hijacked. I'll end it here with saying the original is worthy of publishing along with a story in an outdoor magazine.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> papapete
> 
> Your an artist, it matches his little eyes.  eeer eye.


LOL he actually IS an artist. Papapete has some sort of art college degree. What is it in actually again? Come on...don't be shy!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

mostly stick figures and crayons.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> mostly stick figures and crayons.


Hey I could actually graduate in that program! :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I bet you ate the glue too. :lol:

xdeano


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

nice bro check this one out:beer: :sniper:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

looks a little stiff


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

he froze it was -10 out that day


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! How close did he get?


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Plainsman, I have no problem with poking a little fun. No, I'm not 4'11", I'm actually 5'10" and weigh 190 lbs. and no photoshop work done on that picture of the big coyote. Nice photoshop with the big moon and the coyote!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

32yds and my carbon express maxima with a new archery products nitrion blew rite threw em


----------

